#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  "tiao tiao ni" - meaning?

## poochai

As the subject line says.....

Examples accompanying your explanations would be helpful.

----------


## Neverna

> As the subject line says.....
> 
> Examples accompanying your explanations would be helpful.


Give us some examples of what you have heard (indicating context) so we can give you an accurate answer.

----------


## Humbert

I think you are trying to say 'right now' but your transliteration of Thai to English is wrong.

----------


## taxexile

there is no such expression as "tiao tiao ni".

"tiao ni" means "this trip", "this outing" etc.etc., but i have never heard "tiao" doubled up like that.

if there was a verb such as "pai" before "tiao tiao ni" it might make more sense, but as it stands it has no meaning as far as i know.

----------


## Nicethaiza

มาแต่ละคำ ทำฉันมึนไปเลย

----------


## Humbert

I think he may mean:

เดี๋ยวนี้ diaao  R neeH now; "Right now!"; "Pronto!"

----------


## baldrick

or dtiow dtiow  - wait wait

----------


## toddaniels

Humbert hit it with their suggestion เดี๋ยวนี้ (dǐao níi). 

The O/P's question uses what's called verb doubling which adds 'intensity' to what's being said. 

In their case it'd be เดี๋ยว ๆ นี้  dǐao dǐao níi = right now, pronto, this minute..

The เดี๋ยว ๆ (dǐao dǐao) baldrick mentions is indeed colloquial thai for "wait a moment" or "just a minute"  

Oh and the symbol ๆ means you double the previous word.

----------


## longway

> As the subject line says.....
> 
> Examples accompanying your explanations would be helpful.


My guess is that you mean thayo thayo nee - which means around here.

Eg are there any postoffices around here?

mee braisanee thayo thayo nee mai khrap?

----------


## charleyboy

^I agree...in this vicinity, around here.

แถว ๆ

----------


## Johnny Farang

I'll throw my lot in with Longway and Charley on this one. The OP has spelled his example with a T, which I think means he's hearing a hard T sound (thong, thahaan) rather than a D (dek) or DT (dtao) sound.

(And hey look, I learned a new word today. Not one I ever really expected to, but whatever, could come in handy someday...)

thai-language.com - ??????

----------

